# Handgun Recommendation



## thomas.r.boss (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm looking into buying my first handgun and would love a recommendation. It'll be primarily a recreational/home protection gun. I don't mind spending extra money on something that is reliable and as accurate as you can get, but I don't want to end up spending money that is unnecessary. I'm going full frame and have settled on .40S&W, though could easily be talked into sticking with a .45. The models I'm looking at are:

Springfield XM
Sig-Sauer P229R
Beretta 96
Glock (unsure of model--LOVE suggestions)
H&K USP

My gut instinct is the HK or Sig(not sure if that's just cause I'm a lable whore or what), but are they WORTH 300-700 more than the Glocks? Is the Beretta, my first love, as unreliable and finicky as I'm reading? I want the bang for the buck, so if you can help it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

My gut instinct is to tell you to find a range that rents the guns that you are considering and try them out. The range that I use has quite a few rental guns.

Beretta 92FS 9mm 
Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm 
Bersa Thunder380 .380 ACP 
Browning Buckmark .22LR 
CZ 75B 9mm 
CZ 75D 9mm 
Glock 19 9mm 
Glock 26 9mm 
Glock 32 .357 Sig 
Glock 27 .40 S&W 
Glock 23 .40 S&W 
Glock 22 .40 S&W 
Glock 35 .40 S&W 
Glock 29 10mm 
Glock 30 .45 ACP 
Glock 36 .45 ACP 
Glock 21 .45 ACP 
Heckler & Koch USP .40S&W 
Heckler & Koch USP Compact .45ACP 
Kahr CW9 9mm 
Kel-Tec P32 .32 ACP 
Kel-Tec P3AT .380 ACP 
Kimber Rim fire Target .22LR 
Kimber Custom Target II .45 ACP 
Kimber Pro Carry II .45 ACP 
Magnum Research Desert Eagle .50AE 
Ruger Mark II .22LR 
Ruger Mark II Bull Barrel .22LR 
Ruger Mark II 22/45 Suppressed .22LR 
Ruger SR9 9mm 
SIG P232 .380 ACP 
SIG P239 9mm 
SIG P239 SAS .40S&W 
SIG P226 9mm 
SIG P229 .40S&W 
SIG P220 .45 ACP 
SIG P250 9mm 
S&W 317 Airweight .22LR 
S&W 642 .38 Spl. 
S&W 432 .32 H&R 
S&W 686 .357 Mag 
S&W 629 .44 Mag 
S&W M&P 9mm 
Springfield Armory XD9 9mm 
Springfield Armory XD40 .40S&W 
Springfield Armory XD40 Subcompact .40 S&W 
Springfield Armory XD45 .45 ACP 
Taurus PT709 9mm 
Taurus Raging Bull .454 Casull 


Anyway, you can rent a gun and play around with it without making a commitment. For me, guns are kind of personal. What I like in a gun may not appeal to you at all.


----------



## thomas.r.boss (Jul 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

I agree with you about the personal feel and connection to what works. I figure with so little personal knowledge, I would walk in, shoot something I like and buy it. Sadly, if it's not a reliable firearm, or one prone to jams or mis-feeds, I'm not going to know that or be able to analyze that. That said, I can't wait to get to try-outs.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Springfield has just came out with the XDm .45ACP. For a range/home defense pistol it will be hard to beat. Take a good hard look at it, and don't compare it to the old XD model. :smt033


----------



## thomas.r.boss (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hmmmm*

I didn't realize Springfield had put out the new model; thanks for the update. My father-in-law has the older XD45, which I was a fan of by itself. What have they improved on? I wasn't a HUGE fan of the double safeties (beaver-tail and trigger) but got used to it quick enough at a range, though the IDPA tactical shoots felt a little weird.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

thomas.r.boss said:


> I agree with you about the personal feel and connection to what works. I figure with so little personal knowledge, I would walk in, shoot something I like and buy it. Sadly, if it's not a reliable firearm, or one prone to jams or mis-feeds, I'm not going to know that or be able to analyze that. That said, I can't wait to get to try-outs.


Consider this...if it's a range rental, you won't be its first experience. They don't rent guns that jam, misfeed, or displease their customers.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

thomas.r.boss said:


> Is the Beretta, my first love, as unreliable and finicky as I'm reading? I want the bang for the buck, so if you can help it will be greatly appreciated.


No, Beretta is not unreliable or finicky.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

cougartex said:


> No, Beretta is not unreliable or finicky.


+1
Beretta is world class. I really don't have _anything_ negative to say about my Px4, which is available in 40 as well as 45. Of your choices, I voted the Beretta 96. If money is not much of an issue, I would personally probably go with a 1911 that tickles your fancy, and I would probably go with a 45. However, any one of these guns that you listed will go bang when you pull the trigger. Just find something that you're comfortable with, feels right, and you shoot and understand well. You're the one who has to use it if the time comes, so take your time and try them all, pick the one that works best for _you_.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Glock*

glock 22L or 35


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are not many guns out there that aren't reliable bang for the buck guns. All of the guns on your list are generally very reliable very well made and very easy to find. I would buy a CZ P-01 personally. I wish I had known about it when I first started buying guns. If I were only allowed 1 handgun there is no doubt in my mind it would be the P-01. Thats just me though. If I were given any of the guns on the list you have and told it is this gun or no gun I would accept any of them.

Now go shoot a few and get what you like and can handle safely and with little or no trouble.

RCG


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I voted XD. But I would get the Glock just as quickly.
Both are excellent pistols.
These are the only two guns on the list I own, so I can speak to their quality and performance. I am sure the others are fine guns, I just don't have any trigger time with them.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Your best bet in picking out the right hand gun for you is to go out and shoot as many as you possibly can. Try different grip styles, calibers, with or without manual safety, ect. once you find what you like, buy it. Suggestions here are helpful no doubt about it, but there's no way someone can give you the best recommendation for you. I personally love the Glock 19 (compact 9mm) but get what fits you the best! 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beretta's are rock solid - where did you hear otherwise?

Sig Sauer's are too.

If your on a budget be sure to look at the Sig P2022 about $550 new - less used.










or Beretta PX4 - around $525










Good luck with your hunt for your 1st handgun.:smt1099


----------

